# Porcupine (the pig) success



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not one for photos, but just a quick report to let everyone know how it's going up there. I went Saturday morning with my daughter and her fiancee, and we boated 11 Kokes. --\O We lost close to that many as well, and a few of those should have been in the boat, but that's OK. They haven't been fishing much for a while, and neither has used down riggers before. We caught them in a range of depths, from 30-55 feet deep. My set up of choice is a firetiger cripplelure about 3-4' behind a dodger.

I went up again this morning, and boated 9. Will be going up again on Wed. with a family from the South Cache Spanish Branch of the LDS Church which my wife and I attend. Hopefully we can do as well with them, or better!

Those who fish the Pig, know that the kokes don't get very big there. Most of what I have been catching are in the 11"-12" range. Right now, most have been males, with a few females mixed in. They will be spawning before too much longer, and once the red starts to show up on them, they aren't good eating. Plus, on the Pig, you have to throw anything with red on it back after the 14th of August I think. That is a problem, because they tend to die very easily when brought up from the depths. So I doubt I will fish for them after this week.

Just so you know, you have to search for them. Usually in water depths of over 70'. Use your fish finder, and experiment a bit with different depths. When you get strikes, continue to go back and forth across that area. Then move on if it slows down.

There are no developed boat ramps, so you have to drive around the lake until you find them. One is right after the big bay on the North, and the other is further back just passed a spring that feeds into the lake. Wakeless speed only on this body of water. Check it out, and good luck!


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

I was also up there Saturday. We were on the water from about 6:30 till about 2:00. We kept 22 and lost about the same amount. We were in the red and black Fiberglass boat. Three of us. We spanked the fish all day long. 

The hot tackle was a RMT pink splatter dodger with a Pink splatter or Cotton Candy squid ran at 40-44 feet. We also picked up to browns that were about 13-14 inches. 

We marked tons of fish between 35-50 feet. Nothing Red yet. 

HEre is a pic of our catch.


----------



## Dave_Johnson (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the success for both of you.

Why isn't it a better fishery? You guys obviously had success but normally it seems like there isn't a lot of success coming out of there. You think there would be some monster trout lurking in the depths but you never hear about them. I mean, a 15 pound brown trout was caught in Logan's 1st dam this Summer. Wouldn't you think there would be a few of those big boys in Porcupine? I just get the feeling that if you wanted to "normally" catch some fish that it wouldn't be the best place to go and you'd have more success at say 3rd dam or even Hyrum.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There are some huge browns in the pig and the kokanee fishery was doing really well until UP&L drained it for dam repairs. It will come back.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Kokaholic, I remember your boat. We kind of chuckled when we saw you miss one. I was in the beige Silvan. You were more in the middle, and we stayed to the North. I have had no luck trying the RMT stuff there. I've tried it, but have never even caught one on it. I just seem to do better with the dodger and cripplelure.

Dave, there are some big browns in the Pig. They are just hard to catch; I guess that's why they are big. I've hooked into a couple big ones, but lost them (not this year yet), one broke my line, and the other sheared of the hook! I was them both, one was huge (the one that broke my line, and the other would have been a good 5 lbs or better. The finder shows some monsters sitting on the bottom. But targeting them is pointless. Every now and again you just get lucky and hook into one.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

That's supposed to be "I saw them both", not "I was them both"!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

That's supposed to be "I saw them both", not "I was them both"! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunn_gary,
when you are using RMT dodgers and squids, are you keeping the squids about 9" behind the dodger?
This is very important. The dodger causes the proper action for the squids when set up this wa.
I was at the Pig a week ago and used nothing but RMT 4" or 5" dodgers and cotton candy squids and had a great couple of days. 40' deep and 1.4 to 1.8 mph was the trick for me.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D, I guess I've been doing it wrong. I was told to put it behind some RMT small colored pop gear. But it needs to be with a dodger and close to it, huh? Didn't know that. If I can get up there again, I'll have to try that.

I took those people up this morning, and had about the same luck. Can't complain, as I'm catching around 10 every time I go up. It's not fast and furious, but enough to keep entertained!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Porcupine is well on it's way back to being a great fishery. I have fished it this past couple of years in the fall 
and last year my friends and I got int some big browns in shallow water (one about 10 pounds) We also caught some big cutts. I'm hoping to get into some even bigger browns this fall.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

Porquipine is not too bad of fishery, gazillions of kokes to be had for the dinner table, good numbers of bows and browns and enough big ones to keep the fisherman fishing it and the hotspotters at home.


----------



## GoAggies (Jul 9, 2009)

How are the boat ramps up there? Aren't they pretty slick? I have a 18ft old school tri hull and have always been scared I would get stuck trying to get out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I would NOT launch there without a 4-wheel drive vehicle. I have never had a problem with my 2300 pound Tracker Deep-V16, 75 Merc, and trailer with my 4 X 4 truck.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

dubob said:


> I would NOT launch there without a 4-wheel drive vehicle. I have never had a problem with my 2300 pound Tracker Deep-V16, 75 Merc, and trailer with my 4 X 4 truck.


 Correct- you're not launching there with out a 4wd. I was up last night just working the dog and it's steep .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

GoAggies said:


> How are the boat ramps up there? Aren't they pretty slick? I have a 18ft old school tri hull and have always been scared I would get stuck trying to get out.


I just posted a report for Porcupine.

DON"T use the upper ramp!!!

If you want to launch a boat, use the lower ramp.
It is still usable but a 4x4 is a MUST!

I would recommend fishing somewhere else.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D is correct. 4WD and the lower, narrow ramp (if you want to call it a ramp!). Fishing for kokes won't last much longer. The only ones biting are of breeding age, and the slight pink is starting to show up on some. After the 14th, any with red have to be released, but will probably die from being brought up too fast. Maybe after the spawn has started and the kokes are heading up river one could target the various trout. And, I guess, it's possible the get into the smaller kokes as well. I think I'll go up one more time, either Tuesday or Wednesday for my last trip there. Usually I hook into a big brown, but not so far this year.


----------

